# Recommendations for Trailer service: Lothian area -



## McFluff (21 March 2018)

Hi

Looking for some recommendations please.  I need to get my trailer serviced (EquiTrek showtrekka, about 10 yo).  I'd like it to get a thorough service, and ideally some improvements (e.g. replacing rusty fittings etc), as I really like it and want to keep it good.  

any recommendations?

I live East Lothian, and happy to travel up to 50 miles to get the right service.

TIA


----------



## Midlifecrisis (21 March 2018)

Our yard is about to use a gentleman from Fife who travels to your yard to service the trailers. He s coming in a couple of weeks...shall I see what I think of the job and then pass his details on? Otherwise in Throsk near Stirling is the Stirling Trailer Co..but they are pricey.


----------



## lauracwd2 (21 March 2018)

Have a look at Powys Equine Trailer Specialists on Faccebook, they are actually in Ayrshire not Wales but do travel. I've used them to replace a floor in my box and very pleased with the service.


----------



## McFluff (21 March 2018)

Hi
Thank you both for such speedy replies.  
lauracwd2 will have a look at that on FaceBook - hope not to need a new floor, but nice to know that they have done this well (just in case!).
midlifecrisis - would be great to hear of your feedback after his visit (I could potentially share with another livery, so that may work quite well).


----------



## Lintel (21 March 2018)

I use a local mechanic who happens to have horses which is amazing. 
I have heard good things about Stirling trailer centre though


----------



## McFluff (21 March 2018)

Thanks Lintel. I may have to travel a bit further then!


----------



## smurf (23 March 2018)

http://www.mcphiehorseboxes.co.uk  are near to Oatridge. They redid the ramp on my lorry and I took a trailer there to see about a new floor but sadly they told me to scrap it as it had several other problems and was not worth it. 

Or, Norman Lucey at Coalsnaughton is really good too 07880 792993


----------



## McFluff (23 March 2018)

smurf said:



http://www.mcphiehorseboxes.co.uk  are near to Oatridge. They redid the ramp on my lorry and I took a trailer there to see about a new floor but sadly they told me to scrap it as it had several other problems and was not worth it. 

Or, Norman Lucey at Coalsnaughton is really good too 07880 792993
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for this - will have a look at these too.


----------

